# Creep It Real OC Sunday September 29th Laguna Niguel, CA



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

The first ever Halloween Expo, "Creep It Real OC" takes place on Sunday, September 29th from 1pm-6pm. Join us for a haunting good time with professional vendors on display as well as a Boneyard Garage for locals to sell used props, home decor and other Halloween delights.

for more information check out their facebook

https://www.facebook.com/CreepItRealOC

ticket information
Creep it Real Event Brite

follow them on Instagram at
https://www.instagram.com/creepitrealoc/

there is a special boneyard for haunters to sell and trade their used Halloween treasures

See you there


----------

